# to jobshare or not to jobshare?



## construct_06 (9 Mar 2011)

hi all myself and and my wife are expecting our first baby and are thinking ahead as to what our options are about work, creche, jobshare etc. we are both on around 52k eur p/a and are wondering how much will we be down if my wife decides to jobshare. we know its not as simple as her wage being halved due to different tax bands etc. Is there a simple way of working it out or somewhere to go for advice ie tax office or money advisor etc. we are both public servants so she has a lot of deductions which would presumably be reduced if her gross salary reduced so it would be interesting to know how much net we would be down. any advice greatly appreciated


----------

